#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Mikrotik e priorização de bandas

## Cardoso

Olá, tenho 3 máquinas (notebooks) e 5 periféricos conectados à uma mesma rede de 30/30 em um* Mikrotik 951ui* conectado a uma *groove 52hpn*. 


Quando um dos periféricos começa carregar um vídeo (YouTube, Netflix,...), todas as outras máquinas tem um ping MUITO alto ingame. Gostaria de saber como posso resolver meu problema, consigo apenas regrando a prioridade e limite de cada aparelho?Tenho como dizer ao mikrotik que *NUNCA* deixe algum aparelho trabalhar com uma certa capacidade enquanto estiver outros conectados? Ex.: Quando tiver 2 conectados transmitindo dados, nenhum deles pode chegar a 50% da bandaOu vou ter de mexer em algo muito mais avançado?

Ps.: Sou um iniciante em redes, disseram que eu começando direto com mikrotik ia ser BEM complicado, estou tendo um pouco de dificuldade sim, porém já sei que é uma das melhores marcas de se trabalhar quando se aprende!

----------


## alextaws

Com QoS você consegue fazer isso, mais adianto não é nada fácil para quem ta iniciando

----------


## haastecnologia

Caso queira posso lhe passar alguns Scripts prontos para que você possa colocar na sua MK. Deixei tudo com comentários e nesse caso você poderá estudar o script. Me envie qual a interface de entrada e saída que eu lhe envio. Aguardo.

----------


## ultranet

acompanhando...

----------


## haastecnologia

Boa Tarde,

Resolvi adicionar aqui os procedimentos para priorização de serviços.
Este script faz com que o Link seja dividido de forma igual para todos os usuários conectados - No mikrotik abra o terminal copie e cole as regras abaixo "NAO ESQUEÇA DE MUDAR A INTERFACE DE ENTRADA E DE SAIDA PARA AS INTERFACES DA SUA MIKROTIK" :
No meu caso: 
pppoe-out = interface de saida para internet 
ether2 = interface da rede que atende os usuarios.

Por padrão deixei a regra desativada para que você possa realizar as modificações necessárias antes de ativar. Apos conferir basta ativar e a regra entrará em funcionamento.

Primeira Regra marca os pacotes de Download e Upload



```
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="MARCA PACOTES DE DOWNLOAD" \
    disabled=yes in-interface=pppoe-out1 new-packet-mark=download passthrough=\
    no
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="MARCA PACOTES DE UPLOAD" \
    disabled=yes in-interface=ether2 new-packet-mark=upload passthrough=no
```

 
Segunda regra cria a árvore de Queue e faz a divisão do link com base nos padrões de comunicação da mikrotik definidas em Queue Types.

"NOVAMENTE NÃO ESQUEÇA DE MUDAR AS INTERFACES CONFORME A SUA REDE"



```
/queue tree
add comment="FAZ CONTROLE DE DOWNLOAD" disabled=yes name=download p
    download parent=ether2 queue=pcq-download-default
add comment="FAZ CONTROLE DE UPLOAD" disabled=yes name=upload packe
    upload parent=global queue=pcq-upload-default
```

 


Obs: Essa é a mais simples das regras que faz o que você precisa.


Aguardo comentários sobre o funcionamento. Em caso de dúvidas basta questionar.

----------

